# 2015 258 dlv carolina skiff



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 25 FT CAROLINA SKIFF IS RIGGED AND READY TO FISH LOADED WITH T TOP, POWER POLE, JACK PLATE, GPS, I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, ICE CHEST, 175 HP SUZUKI LOW HOURS HURRY AND CALL STEVEN TO TRY THIS BEAUTY OUT $35,995.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

